# Success with Dockstar



## jnr (Aug 18, 2010)

I picked up a Seagate Dockstar, a Sheevaplug derivative, for $25 a while back and have freebsd running on it with this distribution.

Just thought you guys would like to know in case you can find one for similarly cheap


----------



## tingo (Oct 29, 2010)

*DockStar - boot from usb?*

Hi,

Does anyone know if there is a way to make the DockStar (using the built in firmware) load linux from a usb drive? For some reason my DockStar doesn't want to get an ip address from my dhcp server anymore. This makes it very hard to figure out what's wrong, or even to reinstall it.


----------



## sossego (Nov 1, 2010)

I've seen the Slackware project actively working and using such products. You may want to refer to their mailing list for arm.


----------



## tingo (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks.
Based on the information here and on the ARMedslack mailinglist, it seems that I really need a serial connection to get my DockStar going again. I must try that.


----------



## tingo (Jul 21, 2011)

Ok, I got a serial console going a while ago, but only got FreeBSD running on the DockStar today:

```
tingo@kg-star$ uname -a
FreeBSD kg-star.kg4.no 8.2-STABLE FreeBSD 8.2-STABLE #2: Thu Jul 21 13:19:08 CEST 2011
     root@kg-v2.kg4.no:/usr/obj/arm/usr/src/sys/DOCKSTAR  arm
```
FWIW, I followed the instructions on the cooltrainer.org site, with some changes (mostly checking for things already included in 8.2-stable). More info and details on my FreeBSD on DockStar page (warning: it's just my worklog notes, nothing fancy).


----------

